# May 28, 2011 M&M Club Race



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

here is how its going to go down!!
NO HOUSE TRANSPONDERS
3 MINUTES BETWEEN RACES
15 MINUTES BETWEEN ROUNDS (TRACK MAINTENENCE )
3 SIX MIN QUALIFIERS
8 MIN MAINS
B MAINS WILL BE 6 MINUTES AND RUN IMMEDIATELY AFTER THIRD RD
STARTING AT 11:45 SHARP
REGISTRATION WILL CLOSE AT 11

all qualifiers will be "flying start" "loop goes hot in 5,4,3,2,1"

im going to try and keep the track "moist" for the most part. depending on the racer count i want to have 8-10 in the mains, if for some reason there is only 11 in the class they will all run together but anything over that and i am going to split it up and the A main will have less. for instance if there is 12 in the class the B main will have 4 with one bump which will make 9 for the A.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Marcus, I had this idea about the track. We soak in the AM, the inbetween heats, last one off the stand hits the sprinklers, for about 30s or so to keep it moist. Then in between rounds or so another good soaking. 

Track stays moist for each heat and there is little down time. 30s to a minute of sprinklers allows people to put there car up, disconnect battery and head back out to the track.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The track was very loose and dusty the first round, but after that when we started sprinkling the track between every heat it got MUCH better. I think that was a great idea.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> here is how its going to go down!!
> NO HOUSE TRANSPONDERS
> 3 MINUTES BETWEEN RACES
> 15 MINUTES BETWEEN ROUNDS (TRACK MAINTENENCE )
> ...


I like this 100%. It will make for a good day of racing.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

sounds good Karl now we just got to enforce it! one issue is the wind, if its windy the sprinklers are very ineffective in which case we would need to resort to hand watering (which i think worked thebest anyway)


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Mantisworx said:


> sounds good Karl now we just got to enforce it! one issue is the wind, if its windy the sprinklers are very ineffective in which case we would need to resort to hand watering (which i think worked thebest anyway)


And don't forget the 'danger'. When the wind kicks up it brings the water back onto people's equipment.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, Between everyheat someone waters where it really needs it. Between rounds we give a light soaking. Of course hose watering if more effective.

Everything else sounds good too.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

Everthing sounds good to me. 8min mains cool!


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. I like the ideas, and the longer mains will be cool. Mainly what I think needed work, was keeping the track somewhat damp. The track was very dry one round, then damp another, then soaking another. I'm already not very consistant, lol the changing track didnt help me. 


I'll be up there this saturday to run a few packs through my slash and b44.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, my 22 rear tires didn't work out there too well, and my tires for my 44 neither of them worked in the mud...lol. But the flip outs I had were great when the track was dry.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i ran bowties and they seemed to work well in both conditions. its ALWAYS a tire game with the small buggies, 1/8 and SC its not near as critical. once the wind dies down it will be easier to manage.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Mantisworx said:


> here is how its going to go down!!
> NO HOUSE TRANSPONDERS
> 3 MINUTES BETWEEN RACES
> 15 MINUTES BETWEEN ROUNDS (TRACK MAINTENENCE )
> ...


 You just made a good race program even better..:dance:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I had bow-Ties on the 2wd and it was sliding a little more than I'd like in a couple of the corners. As the day went on it got better but, I was chasing the right set-up. 

The B44 had the wrong tires all day execept for one heat. It dried just a little and the tires were perfect for that condition. I left the Calibers at home and don't have a pair of Bow-ties for the 44.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Sounds good to me. I plan to start making these again.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

wily said:


> Sounds good to me. I plan to start making these again.


May have to break out the Hyper for some rematch then...lol. Go back to my original set-up to get some more turn-in outta that bad boy.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

kstoracing said:


> May have to break out the Hyper for some rematch then...lol. Go back to my original set-up to get some more turn-in outta that bad boy.


BRING IT SHORTY!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

M3 Bowties have always been good on that track when it was damp, going back at least 10 years. But, when it gets dry the side bite goes away. Sounds like you found that out the hard way Karl.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, side bite was non-existent in the 3rd turn for me. Got some megabites on order. Gonna cut up some old AKAs for foams.

Will let's show these guys the Hyper can still bring it.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

kstoracing said:


> Yeah, side bite was non-existent in the 3rd turn for me. Got some megabites on order. Gonna cut up some old AKAs for foams.
> 
> Will let's show these guys the Hyper can still bring it.


The old Hyper still has it! The problem is between my ears.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Question, when cutting the AKA foams down to 10th scale tires. What glue do u use?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

elmers wood glue.







just kidding, i dont know!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, you may be close, trying to remember where I saw the gluing techniques on rc tech. I think CA may be a little stiff. Maybe shoe goo...IDK.


----------



## GP40X (Jul 8, 2010)

What classes are you running? I will be down from Fort Worth Memorial Day weekend and was bringing my 17.5 SC10 with me. I also have a 13.5 I can throw in and my ESC is a RS Pro so I can turn it up a notch if need be :work:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

2wd mod, 4wd mod, 4wd SC mainly....2wd SC is light very light. Maybe, so guys will bring theirs out to run with you.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

If you can drive half-way decent, you wont have any problems placing well in the 4wd class. It is mainly a lot of beginners mixed in with a couple of fast guys. So if you know how to keep it on 4 wheels throughout a race, you'll be in the A-main for sure! Don't let the fact that you only have a 2wd stop you from coming racing!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

2wd SC is actually a better match with 2w buggy. last night at mikes there was an actually 2w SC class, for the first time. i think there were four or five!


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> 2wd SC is actually a better match with 2w buggy. last night at mikes there was an actually 2w SC class, for the first time. i think there were four or five!


I have a 2WD SC. I didn't know if yall were racing it. I will have mine out at M&M Saturday along with my new 22.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Wish I could make it, I'd bring mine out. Jorge still has his SC10, someone let him know. Jimmy A. should still have one, but I think it just sits on his shelf? Ha ha ha.


----------



## GP40X (Jul 8, 2010)

What tires work best for SC on M&M's off road track and are there any special rules? (no ribbed SC fronts, etc). Also does anyone stock AKA short course tires in the Houston area?

Thanks,
Bill
_I used to be disgusted, now I'm just amused._


----------



## flyboi33 (Mar 26, 2010)

collidb said:


> I have a 2WD SC. I didn't know if yall were racing it. I will have mine out at M&M Saturday along with my new 22.


I will bring my 2 & 4 wheel short course and my 22........ at the Biggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

GP40X said:


> What tires work best for SC on M&M's off road track and are there any special rules? (no ribbed SC fronts, etc). Also does anyone stock AKA short course tires in the Houston area?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill
> _I used to be disgusted, now I'm just amused._


only rule is that you cannot run 1/8 scale wheels tires on your SC, besides that anything goes. i think snipers'are the tire to go with right now. the track will be moist throughout the day, if it is windy there will be some dry spots to keep you on your toes!!


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

GP40X said:


> What tires work best for SC on M&M's off road track and are there any special rules? (no ribbed SC fronts, etc). Also does anyone stock AKA short course tires in the Houston area?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill
> _I used to be disgusted, now I'm just amused._


PROLINE CALIBERS work pretty good for SC


----------



## mwbmod74 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sooo, are the dreaded 1/8 scales allowed to run on race day or no??


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

They still race 8th scale electrics. If your talking about short course tires, then you have to stick with SC tires.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

yup, still running them.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

5/28/11 I'm ready to rock and roll!
1/8 e-buggy
SC


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

kstoracing said:


> Question, when cutting the AKA foams down to 10th scale tires. What glue do u use?


Sorry i just seen this..I use CA just one or two drops its more than enough.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I should be there with 2WD Buggy & 4WD Buggy


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

..........


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcus Off Road Stuff 
05-28-2011

Best Heat Lap/Time for kids novice: 
Marcus Cole with 4/3:33.48

-- kids novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
-- 1 --- DNS --- Marcus Cole 
-- 2 --- DNS --- idris baily 
-- 3 --- DNS --- reed young 


Best Heat Lap/Time for 2wd mod buggy: 
Cristian Tabush with 13/6:09.47

-- 2wd mod buggy - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 17 8:03.50 Cristian Tabush 
2 0 17 8:12.92 Nick Maslowski 
3 2 17 8:20.04 Steven fleuriet 
4 6 17 8:35.42 Larry Rollias 
5 7 16 8:10.85 john payson 
6 9 16 8:31.64 jeronimo esteve 
7 5 15 7:40.38 Brent Collier 
8 8 4 2:02.69 Phil wilkinson 
9 4 3 1:36.41 Marcus Williams 
-- 3 --- DNS --- Jason Beam 


- 2wd mod buggy -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 24.7 22.4 21.6 21.8 23.5 26.7 26.5 30.9 25.8 
2 27.4 29.5 44.0 34.0 32.0 33.6 35.7 29.7 29.2 
3 33.2 29.7 30.6 29.7 28.9 30.1 29.1 29.2 29.8 
4 29.0 28.6 33.2 28.1 30.8 31.2 36.1 28.1 
5 30.0 29.1 28.3 33.9 30.4 29.1 29.3 
6 30.1 29.0 34.0 32.6 30.1 35.8 28.8 
7 27.8 29.6 27.9 29.0 29.5 30.0 28.4 
8 27.8 29.2 29.3 31.5 32.6 30.6 28.2 
9 28.8 32.2 28.7 31.6 27.6 29.6 30.6 
10 27.5 27.2 31.4 28.7 29.1 29.7 28.7 
11 27.1 27.7 28.2 28.9 37.0 39.3 29.5 
12 27.7 31.5 32.2 29.1 29.0 29.6 28.4 
13 27.8 29.2 34.4 29.7 28.9 32.9 28.5 
14 29.7 28.3 29.0 31.3 31.2 29.4 28.4 
15 27.6 27.8 37.6 30.2 33.7 33.2 27.9 
16 28.4 39.8 29.3 29.7 35.8 29.4 
17 28.2 28.4 36.5 33.1 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 17 17 3 15 17 16 4 16 17 
time 483.5 500.0 96.4 460.3 515.4 490.8 122.6 511.6 492.9

-- 2wd mod buggy - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 13 6:01.24 Nick Maslowski 
2 2 12 6:17.68 matt walsh 
3 3 11 6:02.05 dee ross 
-- 1 --- DNS --- Frank Hernandez 
-- 5 --- DNS --- tore bjorndalen 


- 2wd mod buggy -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 26.5 31.7 27.3 
2 29.9 30.3 28.0 
3 33.0 28.6 28.4 
4 29.1 31.3 27.7 
5 35.5 39.3 27.5 
6 28.8 34.1 27.4 
7 30.3 39.1 27.2 
8 33.9 32.0 27.8 
9 30.7 34.0 27.5 
10 29.7 28.7 27.7 
11 34.5 32.5 27.6 
12 35.2 28.5 
13 28.0 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 12 11 13  
time 377.6 362.0 361.2 

Best Heat Lap/Time for 4wd mod buggy: 
Steven fleuriet with 14/6:04.30

-- 4wd mod buggy - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 18 8:13.03 Brent Collier 
2 5 18 8:18.36 Larry Rollias 
3 4 18 8:23.32 Phil wilkinson 
4 6 17 8:16.62 tore bjorndalen 
5 3 17 8:20.47 eric nutt 
6 7 15 8:09.15 exavier manning 
-- 1 --- DNS --- Steven fleuriet 


- 4wd mod buggy -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 22.7 25.3 26.0 25.1 26.5 24.2 
2 31.8 32.7 30.7 28.7 28.8 33.5 
3 31.4 27.0 27.6 27.4 29.3 28.5 
4 25.9 36.0 30.3 27.6 26.8 34.2 
5 27.3 30.8 26.7 26.5 37.4 43.6 
6 26.3 30.4 27.2 28.5 27.5 33.5 
7 25.8 27.2 30.3 26.2 27.6 46.6 
8 25.4 27.1 27.3 27.2 28.4 35.9 
9 27.5 25.2 26.6 31.0 27.3 32.6 
10 25.9 28.0 27.7 28.6 27.0 30.1 
11 26.5 27.4 31.8 27.5 31.9 29.3 
12 27.5 26.0 26.8 27.4 26.8 29.7 
13 26.2 36.4 26.8 27.4 37.2 30.3 
14 26.0 33.1 28.5 27.5 27.7 28.0 
15 27.5 30.4 27.8 27.7 27.1 28.4 
16 30.5 27.5 26.7 28.1 26.9 
17 32.2 29.1 27.5 27.3 31.5 
18 25.7 26.0 27.8 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 18 17 18 18 17 15 
time 493.0 500.4 503.3 498.3 496.6 489.1 

-- 4wd mod buggy - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
-- 1 --- DNS --- Nick Maslowski 
-- 2 --- DNS --- Marcus Williams 
-- 3 --- DNS --- tore bjorndalen 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Short Course truck: 
Jorge tabush with 14/6:20.12

-- Short Course truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 19 8:24.85 Brent Collier 
2 3 17 7:44.87 john payson 
3 1 17 8:06.54 Jorge tabush 
4 8 17 8:08.07 dee ross 
5 5 17 8:10.50 eric nutt 
6 7 17 8:25.23 lance clark 
7 2 3 1:08.73 Willy Mills 
-- 6 --- DNS --- jeronimo esteve 


- Short Course truck -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 21.5 21.0 24.1 19.7 21.8 23.3 23.8 
2 29.0 26.9 27.6 25.7 32.4 32.2 29.0 
3 29.5 20.7 26.9 26.3 32.0 33.8 27.6 
4 31.1 26.4 28.9 27.3 28.6 27.7 
5 30.0 32.8 25.7 29.9 31.4 30.2 
6 26.0 28.4 31.5 28.1 31.1 28.8 
7 33.5 27.1 26.3 25.5 31.4 28.2 
8 31.9 26.8 26.4 27.8 32.4 28.4 
9 26.8 27.8 31.9 26.2 27.8 27.2 
10 26.8 26.6 25.3 34.1 28.2 28.1 
11 26.0 29.8 26.1 34.7 30.2 26.8 
12 26.1 26.6 25.1 28.7 30.2 27.7 
13 32.0 25.9 26.8 26.8 28.2 34.9 
14 32.8 26.1 25.3 25.7 27.6 31.7  
15 28.6 26.7 27.8 26.3 29.0 26.8 
16 27.5 27.7 27.3 34.7 31.0 31.7 
17 26.7 26.7 25.4 27.7 27.9 28.7 
18 26.8 
19 25.4 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 17 3 17 19 17 17 17 
time 486.5 68.7 464.8 504.8 490.5 505.2 488.0 

-- Short Course truck - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 13 6:06.05 dee ross 
2 3 13 6:13.75 Randell Martin 
3 4 13 6:21.93 karl johnson 
4 1 1 0:18.86 Bobby Landhico 


- Short Course truck -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 18.8 21.1 23.0 25.8 
2 26.5 28.6 31.2 
3 28.7 33.7 33.6 
4 32.0 28.7 31.2 
5 36.2 34.4 28.9 
6 28.3 27.3 27.3 
7 28.1 27.0 27.0 
8 26.2 27.8 27.4 
9 26.4 27.6 29.5 
10 27.7 27.4 30.3 
11 29.1 31.5 29.6 
12 27.2 27.9 27.1 
13 27.8 28.2 32.3 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 1 13 13 13 
time 18.8 366.0 373.7 381.9 

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/8 E buggy: 
Jose Elias with 15/6:28.93

-- 1/8 E buggy - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 20 8:14.41 Jose Elias 
2 3 19 8:03.81 john payson 
3 7 18 8:08.89 Randell Martin 
4 6 18 8:22.53 Tyler Mills 
5 8 16 8:05.63 tore bjorndalen 
6 4 4 1:55.68 Willy Mills 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Jason Beam 
-- 2 --- DNS --- Nick Maslowski 


- 1/8 E buggy -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 18.1 19.4 23.6 19.9 22.8 22.0 
2 24.4 25.0 30.6 32.2 28.9 34.8 
3 24.4 24.6 24.4 25.4 25.9 26.2 
4 25.1 24.2 36.8 33.0 27.9 29.8 
5 24.4 24.5 26.0 25.4 31.6 
6 24.8 24.5 25.7 25.3 27.7 
7 24.1 23.8 30.0 29.0 27.8 
8 24.9 27.2 26.4 26.3 29.9 
9 25.9 24.6 24.8 24.9 25.9 
10 24.3 29.5 25.7 26.8 30.5 
11 26.2 25.6 28.3 27.2 31.6 
12 24.8 25.0 30.5 24.8 30.2 
13 25.0 25.4 32.2 25.1 41.4 
14 24.7 24.9 28.0 29.0 28.8 
15 24.6 24.6 31.3 32.2 36.0 
16 30.1 25.7 31.5 27.1 30.6 
17 24.5 31.4 25.4 26.2 
18 24.8 25.5 25.3 33.1 
19 24.2 27.3 
20 24.1 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 20 19 4 18 18 16 
time 494.4 483.8 115.6 502.5 488.8 485.6 

-- 1/8 E buggy - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 13 6:01.46 tore bjorndalen 
2 3 13 6:18.69 ethan davis 
3 5 13 6:28.75 josh watson 
4  6 12 6:07.05 jeffrey green 
5 7 10 6:21.92 preston green 
6 1 8 6:50.84 ron taylor 
7 4 7 3:49.37 robert dunn 


- 1/8 E buggy -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 19.3 18.5 20.8 28.5 28.0 24.4 63.1 
2 57.3 27.2 26.4 40.3 29.6 32.3 29.5 
3 147.0 25.8 26.6 29.0 26.5 29.6 29.4 
4 27.5 34.3 26.4 30.1 26.7 38.3 37.1 
5 34.3 26.0 27.2 37.1 39.4 26.8 30.0 
6 41.8 31.7 26.9 28.3 26.0 31.6 32.9 
7 30.1 28.2 28.4 35.6 30.4 30.1 38.7 
8 53.2 33.2 27.2 28.1 26.6 33.3 
9 27.7 27.0 35.4 33.5 59.5 
10 26.8 33.5 33.0 30.7 27.9 
11 28.8 34.7 27.8 34.2 
12 25.9 36.4 26.9 28.6 
13 26.4 36.5 30.4 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 8 13 13 7 13 12 10 
time 410.8 361.4 378.6 229.3 388.7 367.0 381.9 

-- 1/8 E buggy - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
-- 1 --- DNS --- Bobby landhico 
-- 2 --- DNS --- micheal selman


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

Racing at M&M was great as usual. My lap times were much better this time. Hey Tyler you did a fantastic job calling the races I know Marcus really appreciated the help. You guys enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure i left a post in here yesterday..Hummm


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I had fun, and I'll be up there this saturday for some tuning and practice.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I like how I got 8 laps in the B main, I wasn't even there. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Phil, I'm sorry but I deleted about 4-5 posts from this thread (not just yours), as they were related to an incident at the track, and not on this forum. Trying to keep it G-rated around here so Mont continues to give us a place to hang out.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a great time. I broke my 4wd and I had to leave early and miss the Amain for ebuggy.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm sad I missed it. I just couldn't make this weekend.


----------

